
Temperatures in an Arctic Siberian town hit 100 degrees, a new high - throwaway888abc
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/22/weather/siberia-arctic-100-degrees-climate-change-trnd/index.html
======
0ld
so it boiled?

~~~
oblongx
F

